# New User (Advice Needed)



## ginotmazzie (Jun 15, 2014)

As you can see, my hips are wide, and I have a gut. Those are my insecurities. I had a problem with my man-boobs too, but, I've been going to the gym for 3-4 months and I was able to change that. Now, I'm working on those 2 things. I've been doing incline for about 30 minutes on the treadmill, and bike for the same amount of time, hoping that I would get some results on my hips. So far, I haven't saw any changes. I've been trying to eat healthy (with one cheat day included, I'll admit I sometimes gorge). I have 3 meals a day. Breakfast, lunch, dinner, and a healthy snack if I'm still hungry later. Lots of protein is included in my diet, greens whenever they're available, and fruits. If you can, maybe give me some advice on what and what not to eat when focusing on a certain body part, and exercises? I've been doing sit-ups although I know it only helps a tiny bit with people's stomach. 

I would be more than appreciative for any advice somebody can give me. 

Thank you, 
Gino


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 15, 2014)

There's no such thing as spot training, if u wanna lose bodyfat in your core you need to lower bodyfat in general (if that makes sense)
And the best way to do that is lift weights and add some muscle to your frame...


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 15, 2014)

And when you say lots of protein...where is this mainly coming from ie; shakes and overall food?
Your protein intake should mainly be coming from lean meats (chicken, fish, beef etc)
Try aiming for 9oz w/every meal and have 2cups plain greek yogurt for your snack as a start


----------



## ginotmazzie (Jun 15, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> And when you say lots of protein...where is this mainly coming from ie; shakes and overall food?
> Your protein intake should mainly be coming from lean meats (chicken, fish, beef etc)
> Try aiming for 9oz w/every meal and have 2cups plain greek yogurt for your snack as a start



I'm not really a breakfast person, so sometimes in the morning I'll wake up and just have a protein shake. Other days it might be eggs, and stuff like that. I eat a lot of meats like chicken and steak, but I'd like to know what foods to stay AWAY from when I'm trying to lose fat.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 16, 2014)

You're really no to bad there buddy. Certainly working out hard, all body parts will start filling you out and give you a better look. Especially if you can get some mass in shoulders chest and back. Your waist will appear thinner. 
But to answer your question. That fat around your waist is all diet and cardio. Scrap the treadmill and hit 40 min on the stationary bike. 
You want to peddle fast. Maintain 90-100rpms.  Also the tension on the bike should be just enough that you are working up a sweat but your legs are not burning. If your legs are burning your tension  is too high and you are Go from aerobic to an anaerobic state. Train your legs on leg day. 
Also if you can do your aerobics in the am on an empty stomach. Some will debate that here but believe me this is the quickest way. 
Continue to do exercises for your abs. You need to thicken that area up some. 
Spongy is the dietician around here I'll let him help you out with that part. 
Although I will tell you. Breakfast is your most important meal of the day don't miss it. You just slept about 8 hours without eating so you need breakfast. 
Me personally when I'm dieting the only fruits I eat are apples and strawberries.


----------



## Marly27 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jaxny had fantastic input here. 

My only feedback is to not look at what foods to not eat, cutting out doesn't work long term and can cause some emotional distress (I'm being serious). Long term adaptations come from changing how you feel and think about what you put in your body. 

Just sat in a fantastic webinar on effectively creating a individualized diet prescription. 

Talk to a professional in fitness nutrition on how to structure a diet to suit your goals/life style. 


Aerobic work in AM fasted always. Weights in PM split 6 hours apart minimally.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 24, 2014)

Marly27 said:


> Jaxny had fantastic input here.
> 
> My only feedback is to not look at what foods to not eat, cutting out doesn't work long term and can cause some emotional distress (I'm being serious). Long term adaptations come from changing how you feel and think about what you put in your body.
> 
> ...



we have a guy here, Spongy who could help you with his.


----------



## kindanewtothis (Jun 24, 2014)

Eat 2 grape fruits (not juice) a day, lots of fiber (flax, dates, lentils, black beans), and  plenty of water. Limit your sodium, dairy (only use nonfat yogurt/milk if you must), and refined carbs(white bread/ white rice) intake.  Make sure to get enough protein and healthy fats (avocados, olive oil, salmon). Hit the weights hard 3-4x a week and stick to cardio you enjoy for some long term results. Aim to lose about 1 lb/week to be safe.


----------

